# 2007 Raleigh Rx 1.0 vs 2008 Specialized Tricross Sport



## dseg (May 30, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you had any thoughts about which is a better bike, the Raleigh Rx 1.0 or the Specialized Tricross Sport. My local bike shop has a 2007 Raleigh Rx 1.0 for $970 which I'm leaning towards. How does this compare to the Tricross sport?


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

this is crazy. i came on here to see what people are saying about the RX 1.0, as im ordering one in a week(i work at a shop btw), and the other main brand we carry is Specialized, as so ive rode alot of tricross's. heres why im getting the Raleigh.

The raleigh has a lighter road rear derail and cassette(better for racing CX/road, and the tricross has a mtn derail and cassette (commuting/loaded touring), i dont like the V's on the tricross personally. the raleigh has a nicer much lighter double crank(outboard), while the tricross has a triple(squaretaper). so im going with the RX 1.0 because its lighter with better shifting,but not as good for long loaded tours. the specialized is a nice bike(very nice frameset,and i love the expert{rival is sweet}), but the sport isnt racey enough for me. first things im doing is a new seat,a specialized phenom, and racks, as this is going to double as a commuter too,then go to sram kit later. im getting the 08, so if i said something that doesnt sound right thats why. hope you love your bike which ever one you choose.


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

dseg: It depends on what you want the bike for.

Though I'm not familiar with the Raleigh I agree with hand/of/midas' comments on the tricross. I have a 2008 tricross sport that I bought pretty much as a do anything bike. I race on a Trek XO2 which has a much lighter build.

Some random thoughts about the tricross...
Even though I don't race it I like the way it handles better than trek. I used to race on a 2006 tricross and got used to the way it cornered and missed that when I got the trek.
The tricross could be a decently light bike if you upgraded the components, especially the wheels, cassette and crankset. My tricross didn't come with v-brakes as mentioned above.
I ride the tricross everywhere, road, trails, etc. With the triple and mtb cassette I don't have to walk any hills. I don't even ride my mtb (trek 6500) anymore.
I've loaded the tricross with panniers and done some short tours and it handles great. I like the ride better than the trek 520 touring bike that i used to have.
I really like the tricross and ride it more than any other bike that I have (trek 5500, trek xo2, tricross ss, cervelo dual, trek 6500).

If you're looking for a bike to race on then I'd go with the Raleigh. If you're looking for a bike that you can ride anywhere and load up for a tour, I'd go with the tricross.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

Great write up on the Free Road bike

http://www.bikemag.com/gear/013006_specialized/


----------

